

Sales Engineer Needed - Boston area - TelerikHC
http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3rzOmhwW

======
TelerikHC
Sales Engineer for Sitefinity CMS Product. Waltham, MA - inhouse only (no
remote), full-time, direct-hire. 2+ years of experience with Microsoft .NET
and/or prior programming knowledge in HTML, ASP, ASP.NET (C#, VB.NET).
Knowledge of JavaScript, XML and CSS a plus. Fun tech company to work at -
Telerik! See url to learn more.

